# Things we can improve upon...



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

-Defending the pick and roll
_How_: Yao doesn't have great lateral movement, but he has a huge body and needs to use it to his advantage when trapping the guard that comes off the pick and roll. The other players must rotate on time and keep the open man away from the ball.

-Cutting down on penetration
_How_: Until Sura's knee is fully functional, he is dreadful at containing PG's with an outside shot like Bibby and Tinsley. Wesley has done a great job of guarding these guys, but Sura needs to work on keeping guards from getting by him.

-Keeping Yao out of foul trouble
_How_: Yao needs to cut down on the silly fouls, and we need to bring in a PF that can contest shots. Part of the reason Yao picks up so many fouls is that he chases the quicker PG's that Sura can't guard, and contests any shots that go up in the paint (some of which lead to fouls).

-Rebounding
_How_: Draft Wayne Simien!

-Feeding Yao the ball!
_How_: Make the entire team watch videos of when Yao was stranded in the post. Make Bob Sura look for Yao each time he goes down the court, and make some sharp passes once Yao flashes in the paint. This will be very important come playoff time, when we can't afford to waste good shooting nights from Yao.

-Get younger, more athletic
_How_: I love how we're playing now, but I wouldn't feel comfortable locking up any of these guys (Wesley, Barry, Mutombo, Howard) as they are all in their mid 30's or higher. Sure, Howard is already locked up, but as stated earlier, we need athleticism at the 4 spot.


That's all I can think of right now, feel free to add your own.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I like Simien a lot too but he ain't gonna fix all our rebounding problems!! If we're that desperate for rebounding we need a Reggie Evans type of player who'll get his hands on everything that hits the rim. Ideally I'd love to have Tyson Chandler on this team, but don't think that'll ever happen...


That just about covers everything for the time being, but I think we'll see more things we need to improve on once we start playing the top tier teams.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

I agree with everything...except the Simien part....he aint that good.


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

Wayne Simien

Height: 6-9
Weight: 255 lbs.
Hometown: Leavenworth, KS

This guy is averaging 18.8 ppg and 11 rpg right now with Kansas..I would love to go get him especially if we're losing Mo. Great back up for Juwan or vice versa.

Is it possible to get this guy in the draft?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

He isn't actually 6-9, and I don't see him defending well on the NBA level.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> He isn't actually 6-9, and I don't see him defending well on the NBA level.


That is somewhat of a myth. There are pictures where he stands shoulder to shoulder with players who are listed as 6'9 or 6'10. The search function isn't enabled right now so I can't give you a link.

Name a better rebounder that will drop past #20?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I would rather have Shelden Williams, who could slip into the late teens, he is just as good a rebounder and a better post defender. Simien just doesn't strike me as the defensive PF we need. We need rebounding at the PF spot, no doubt about it, but we need defense at that position too. I don't see Simien giving us that.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> I would rather have Shelden Williams, who could slip into the late teens, he is just as good a rebounder and a better post defender. Simien just doesn't strike me as the defensive PF we need. We need rebounding at the PF spot, no doubt about it, but we need defense at that position too. I don't see Simien giving us that.


I think Williams is staying at Duke for another year... but I could be wrong?

Simien is also a great finisher around the basket, we really need someone who can finish off a great feed from McGrady and attack the rim. We have some very soft finishing big men right now, with Juwan Howard, Scott Padgett, Yao Ming and Deke.

He's not someone we can rely on to "protect" Yao Ming, ie contest every shot that goes up in the paint, guard another team's best big man or average 2 blocks a game. But right now, I think Simien is our best option.


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

something i've noticed over the years with the teams that are drafting in the late teens and beyond. those that draft based on the strengths of the draft and not based on need get better results. power forward is not a strength of this draft so the rockets should draft the best available player. we're an old team outside of t-mac and yao, so it's not like we won't be able to use him eventually.

i just don't like simien (if you're a jayhawk, no offense), he's short and has a history of shoulder problems and he missed time this year with another injury. red flag him.


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

*well, but Badiane?*

Where does Badiane fit in your teories?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Yup*

Quite honestly, I think theres more gold in the FA than in the draft. I would look into acquiring Washington's Michael Ruffin, hes been outstanding as an enforcer in the paint and has a level head on his shoulders. He would be great off the bench alongside Badiane and/or Simien. Theres also Bobby Simmons who has been having a great season, but I doubt we got the loot to land him here in Houston.

I would trade either Mo Taylor or Clarence Weatherspoon for Alan Henderson who is expiring after this season and would make acquiring Bobby Simmons a hellova lot easier. We would also have to find a center to replace Deke, but I have no problems giving Deke a couple more years just because hes a character.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Good discussion fellas. 

Ruffin is only 6'8, not a great shot blocker, and a terrible offensive player. Not sure what aspect of his game excites you more than Simien.

There is no way Dallas will take on Mo Taylor for an expiring contract, and they really have nothing to gain by trading for Weatherspoon. Their payroll is large enough as it is, so they should be content with letting their contracts expire.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Good discussion fellas.
> 
> Ruffin is only 6'8, not a great shot blocker, and a terrible offensive player. Not sure what aspect of his game excites you more than Simien.
> 
> There is no way Dallas will take on Mo Taylor for an expiring contract, and they really have nothing to gain by trading for Weatherspoon. Their payroll is large enough as it is, so they should be content with letting their contracts expire.


I never said anything about Ruffin exciting me more than Simien. Never said he was a tremendous offensive player, and Im very aware of his height. I like the energy he brings to the team, and for playing 15-18 minutes a game, gives a Rockets a good option behind players such as Simien and Juwan Howard. I think he adds alot of toughness to the Wizards team (I watch every single Wizards game as I am in the Balto-DC area) and it would be great to see him bring that kind of energy, defense, presense inside to this Houston team. He also can be had for very little, a steal IMHO. 

There were rumors earlier in the season that Jimmy Jackson, Bostjan Nachbar, Mo Taylor, and a 2nd Rounder were headed towards Dallas for Alan Henderson and Josh Howard. I understand its wishful thinking to believe that Dallas would want to take on Mo Taylors contract for Alan Henderson's Expiring but at the same time I dont think Cuban really minds if they have the chance to make the team even a little better, and closer towards their goal for a championship this season. For Dallas, they dont seem to mind high cost for marginal benefits and Mo Taylor is definitely an upgrade over Alan Henderson.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> I never said anything about Ruffin exciting me more than Simien. Never said he was a tremendous offensive player, and Im very aware of his height. I like the energy he brings to the team, and for playing 15-18 minutes a game, gives a Rockets a good option behind players such as Simien and Juwan Howard. I think he adds alot of toughness to the Wizards team (I watch every single Wizards game as I am in the Balto-DC area) and it would be great to see him bring that kind of energy, defense, presense inside to this Houston team. He also can be had for very little, a steal IMHO.
> 
> There were rumors earlier in the season that Jimmy Jackson, Bostjan Nachbar, Mo Taylor, and a 2nd Rounder were headed towards Dallas for Alan Henderson and Josh Howard. I understand its wishful thinking to believe that Dallas would want to take on Mo Taylors contract for Alan Henderson's Expiring but at the same time I dont think Cuban really minds if they have the chance to make the team even a little better, and closer towards their goal for a championship this season. For Dallas, they dont seem to mind high cost for marginal benefits and Mo Taylor is definitely an upgrade over Alan Henderson.


 Ruffin would be nice to have off the bench, and hopefully Mutombo can stay on for a couple more years (we'll have to resign him this offseason, but I doubt money would cause him to leave Houston as he is getting paid a combined $23 million this season) so we should have a nice group of big men. Yao, Howard, Deke, Simien, Badiane and Ruffin looks pretty nice to me right now. But if Gilchrist or Jack falls (I see Jack falling if Toronto doesn't pick him), Houston would have a tough time taking Simien over those guys.

About Dallas, if they don't mind paying big $$$ for marginal benefits, why did they let Steve Nash go? Maybe if Mo Taylor was a hard nosed, rebounding banger like Danny Fortson Cuban would consider it, but they really have no use for him whatsoever.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

All this Simien talk is making me wanna throw up. I'd take Jack in the draft if he drops to our spot,but PG is the last thing I'm worried about when we lack a true 3 and an aggressive 4. 

If the Rockets draft Wayne Simien,i'll make sure to bash CD and JVG on their draft skills for at least 5 yrs. :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

ThaShark316 said:


> All this Simien talk is making me wanna throw up. I'd take Jack in the draft if he drops to our spot,but PG is the last thing I'm worried about when we lack a true 3 and an aggressive 4.
> 
> If the Rockets draft Wayne Simien,i'll make sure to bash CD and JVG on their draft skills for at least 5 yrs. :biggrin:


Joey Graham would be great at the 3 for us, but I don't see him dropping past Chicago or Orlando. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/joeygraham.asp


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> About Dallas, if they don't mind paying big $$$ for marginal benefits, why did they let Steve Nash go? Maybe if Mo Taylor was a hard nosed, rebounding banger like Danny Fortson Cuban would consider it, but they really have no use for him whatsoever.


I always had the impression that they let Nash go because they really thought they had a shot of getting Jason Kidd via Terry and Stackhouse. Plus you really cant compare Nash's salary with Mo Taylor or Alan Henderson.. Nash would have been a lock for another 6 years. But youre probably right in all likelihood, maybe Mo Taylor for Alan Henderson doesn't make too much sense for Dallas.

How bout Carlos Boozer? I hear he's on the block... any chance?


----------

